# Silver birch - any use as timber?



## Farmer Giles (29 Jan 2015)

I'm getting a large silver birch chopped down in the next couple of weeks, its a bit too close to the house.

The trunk is big for a silver birch, probably 18" diameter, probably because it has no competition and my compost heap is nearby. 

Is there any point in trying to turn it into timber or is it firewood only? I know there could be nails and possibly shakes in it but I'm talking about the quality of silver birch as a timber.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## AndyT (29 Jan 2015)

I used to have a very small silver birch in the garden. I salvaged some small sections from it when cutting it down.

The wood was ok but is rather dull. No interesting colour or grain. 

I believe it's used for a wide range of utilitarian purposes in the northern forest zones where it grows, when not made into plywood.

Unfortunately in my case the saved wood was quickly riddled with wormholes and I burned it instead of making it into anything, except for a few tool handles.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (29 Jan 2015)

It turns beautifully....and it can have interesting figure but is usually rather creamy dull in colour. I practised at the start of my turning on birch a lot because I also had a tree down. I really enjoy turning it. It does burn fast too but it spits so its good for starting fires but not a long slow burner. A fair bit of my tree went on the log burner. Still got some for turning and it has spalted where left in contact with the ground. That's particularly nice (and also very punky)


----------



## niagra (29 Jan 2015)

Great for drums, I'm making a kit from birch. And has been said already, it machines beautifully.


----------



## Farmer Giles (29 Jan 2015)

thanks guys 

maybe I will try and convert it, I shall have a word with the tree surgeon.


----------



## acewoodturner (29 Jan 2015)

Ask the tree surgeon if he has an alaskan mill or knows of someone with one who could come to your garden and plank it for you. Chances are at 18 inches there may be a bit of colour/flaming in it. I planked a 24" dia one a few years ago and it was pretty special. The colours are amazing and although pretty soft when cut , it does get harder when dry. Well worth sealing the ends and stickering and waiting a couple of years for it to dry. I made some fitted furniture for a shop and some mirrors for my daughter's friends christmas presents.

Mike


----------



## hammer n nails (29 Jan 2015)

I had some and when planked it looks good i use it alot for making house signs


----------



## acewoodturner (29 Jan 2015)

I wouldnt use it outside as it isnt a very durable timber, in fact its one of the worst as far as durability is concerned.


----------



## hammer n nails (29 Jan 2015)

Its ok outside as long as you maintain the sign oils/ varnish mine has been up for 7 years and still looks good


----------



## nicguthrie (29 Jan 2015)

Copied from a small independent wood merchant's website;

Birch 

Birch timber has an even pale yellow brown or fawn colour with a straight grain and fine uniform texture. The wavy or ‘masur’ markings on some boards give a very spectacular flamy birch sheen that is sought after by cabinetmakers.

Versatile- Birch produces a versatile, fine textured timber of relatively uniform appearance that makes it suitable for many applications including, furniture, flooring and industrial turnery.

Strong as oak - Birch timber is rated the same as oak or beech for its strength and density.

World’s hardiest tree ­ Birch grows all around the Polar Regions. A beautiful white-barked tree with slender branches it has a high conservation value.

Durable bark ­ Birch bark is full of natural waxes that make it waterproof and naturally durable. These properties have been used by the Lapps to make roofing shingles and by the North American Indians for their birch bark canoes.

Thought that covered all the bases! 

Nic.


----------



## DennisCA (29 Jan 2015)

Birch is used for all kinds of furniture here, the bark makes excellent tinder too. I'm probably making a roubo bench out birch later. It's the traditional choice for woodworking benches here.


----------



## Jacob (29 Jan 2015)

Plain but lovely stuff. Good for turning/carving etc. esp when green


----------



## Mike-W (29 Jan 2015)

I was offered a large trunk last year (22" diameter) and took a 9 ft section for planking, I was advised I might be wasting my time, birch grown in the UK is apparently not the same as Scandanavian / Russian grown which is used in Birch ply.
My birch cut very well although no figure to speak of, most of it is in stick and i'm waiting for it to dry, i did put some smaller peices above my CH pipes in the loft to dry it out faster and have recently used them for odd jobs in the workshop, it plained and cut particulary well, i would consider using my Birch as a substitute for Beech once its down to 12~18% m/c.


----------



## Jacob (29 Jan 2015)

The thing about wood is it's *all *good stuff. If you find otherwise it just means you aren't using it properly.


----------



## woodfarmer (29 Jan 2015)

I turned a little bit I found as I was cutting some small green firewood logs. I made a little bowl blank expecting it to be featureless yellow/white. Was very surprised how it ended up. Just a rough blank which I then waxed to help stop it from splitting. probably finish it in a year or so.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (29 Jan 2015)

Are the mushy peas obligatory when you turn birch then?


----------



## nicguthrie (30 Jan 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":1ie8nq4x said:


> Are the mushy peas obligatory when you turn birch then?


He's just showing off his skill, since it's a rough turning, the lip of the can was the only turning tool he allowed himself to use... 
 :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (30 Jan 2015)

That's it....the new "mushy gouge"....peter parfitt will be reviewing it on YT before long....shortly thereafter he'll get Veritas to manufacture a "Parf Pea" version with a slightly longer tin!


----------



## woodfarmer (30 Jan 2015)

The mushy peas ( well known French delicacy) were handy so included them to give an idea of scale. Some of you in the past were mislead when I used an egg 

Probably 85% of all my turning is done with a Crown cryo 1/2" bowl gouge.. I like long handles so will try fitting a baguette to the mushy peas .


----------



## Sean Hellman (30 Jan 2015)

The butt can have some lovely brown flex in it and the wood is often far tougher nearer the roots. Great wood to use, but mainly I have used it green. It can be problematic with stain often coming out a bit blotchy.


----------



## Krysstel (2 Feb 2015)

Absolutely nothing wrong with birch.
As can be seen here :-

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/side-tables-t84498.html
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/nordic-birch-built-in-cupboards-t84629.html
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/daybed-guest-bed-with-matching-table-t84760.html

Mark


----------



## woodfarmer (2 Feb 2015)

My apologies to all, for some reason I posted pictures of teh wrong bowl  The one depicted above in this thread are of Alder.. not birch.

These are the correct pictures



























As you can see, not typical birch. My apologies to anyone I may have inadvertently misled.


----------



## nicguthrie (3 Feb 2015)

What I'd like to know, is was this wood also turned with your new patented Mushy Peas Method? :lol:  

That's pretty interesting stuff, are the black stained areas spalted? Or just the sort of "Blotchy" stain someone mentioned previously?

I'd read it was pale and plain to the point of a little boring unless you got a bit with nicer figuring etc in it, so it'd be interesting if that's a variant look for the wood, like you get the dreaded gray stain in sycamore, or maybe like the nicer Olive Ash. I'd admit the large black/gray stains are not my cup of tea, but I'm sure it'll appeal to many others. The Paler parts of the wood already look like they're taking a nice gleam (esp. 3rd photo) as they are, so finished, they may well look spectacular - I reserve the right to change my mind about the darker areas once I see it dried and finished to a shine! 

To Krysstel/Mark:- Those works in your gallery are stunning. The chatoyance in the finish is quite captivating, I'll bet it's had a few double-takes from visitors and guests, is that your house? Good work!

Nic.


----------



## Krysstel (3 Feb 2015)

nicguthrie":1eawq37p said:


> To Krysstel/Mark:- Those works in your gallery are stunning. The chatoyance in the finish is quite captivating, I'll bet it's had a few double-takes from visitors and guests, is that your house? Good work!
> 
> Nic.



Thanks Nic. Yep, our house. 

Mark


----------



## woodfarmer (3 Feb 2015)

nicguthrie":1j3h89yl said:


> What I'd like to know, is was this wood also turned with your new patented Mushy Peas Method? :lol:
> 
> That's pretty interesting stuff, are the black stained areas spalted? Or just the sort of "Blotchy" stain someone mentioned previously?
> 
> ...



Nope, my favourite tool, 1/2 Crown cryo bowl gouge.

I had a request for two small matching bowls, very plain, very pale. So when I saw the birch log in the woodpile I thought it would be the thing to use, The wood is as sawn and rough turned for drying. Big surprise to me also.. so now still looking for a very plain bit of wood to make these bowls.


----------



## busy builder (3 Feb 2015)

Grows like weeds up here in the North.


----------

